

The Art of Ware-How to win in the software world - muriithi
http://and-still-i-persist.com/?page_id=236

======
xirium
From Sun Tzu's Art Of War, 2:15: One cartload of the enemy's provisions is
equivalent to twenty of one's own, and likewise a single picul of his
provender is equivalent to twenty from one's own store.

From The Art Of 'Ware, Chapter 2: Supporting Development: Try to gain
resources from the competition. Each dollar gained from or spent by the
competition is worth two dollars raised and spent by yourself.

I don't know if the following is true, but it is a good story, anyhow.
Apparently, in the UK, McDonalds spent about 30000 pounds (about US$60000)
looking for the optimal placement for an establishment. Burger King
subsequently ensured that they were line-of-sight from McDonalds.

------
joe24pack
I'll have to dig up my copy of Sun Tzu and see how they compare.

~~~
xirium
My apologies. I was referring from the Gutenberg.Org version (
<http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/132> ).

